# Chicken nipples



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Is anyone currently using chicken nipples for watering? Did you take away the other watering method immediately or leave both in coop for awhile? Mine don't seem to understand it. I've tried using a stick and my fingers to show them but they seem to think water comes from my fingers or sticks.


----------

